# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Trudovi u 35. tjednu?

## Sanja091

Pozdrav cure!
Sada sam 35+1 i jučer sam bila na pregledu u Vinogradskoj i rađen mi je samo vaginalni pregled, bez ultrazvuka i ctg-a. Na nalazu piše: portio skraćena na ! 3/4 čl, RP, CC za prst prohodan. Čemu taj uskličnik? Pretpostavljam da nešto nije u redu! Sinoć me zaboljelo nisko u predjelu leđa sa laganim grčevima u donjem dijelu trbuha i to je trajalo nekih pola sata. Ujutro me probudila bol u leđima i ti neobični grčevi. Također sam imala potrebu za velikom nuždom kada su trajali ti bolovi. To je trajalo kojih pola sata i onda se opet sve smirilo. Prije 2 tjedna bila sam hospitalizirana zbog visokog tlaka i tada su na ctg-u bili vidljivi trudovi. Doktorica me u čudu pitala zar me ništa ne boli jer su trudovi dosta intenzivni, ali ja nisam nikakvu bol osjećala. Tada je pisalo u nalazu portio održana. Nije valjda da moj sin želi doći na svijet prije nego smo se dogovorili?

----------


## lilamili

:Mad:  da to su trudovi, takve sam i ja imala u 35 tj. u prvoj trudnoći i iz neznanja sam provela cijeli dan na WC-u sa ozbiljnim strahom da će mi puknut crijeva  :Laughing:  , dan iza toga lagano krvarenje  :Sad:  , pa sam hospitalizirana i dan iza tog mi je puko vodenjak, nekoliko sati prije nego mi je puko vodenjak radili mi CTG i sestra je rekla da očito ne valja aparat jer pokazuje trudove ( tad ih nisam osjećala ), uglavnom miruj i nadaj se najboljem ( da će beba ipak još pričekat bar par dana )  :Kiss:

----------


## andiko

sanja091, ja se nadam da se beba neće požuriti....
...a stvarno me živcira kaj niš ne vele, nego mi moramo sami išćitavat nalaze i paničarit  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lea.marijela

Skračen cerviks za 3/4 nije strašna stvar veći su problem trudovi. Stoga u krevet ili vrlo ugodne pozicije i puno odmaraj. Iz iskustva znam da se disciplinom daleko može dogurat. Naime ja zbog predispozicija maternice pri svakoj trudnoči imam problema. U 19 tjednu dobijem trudove utvorim se 2 cm i tako do poroda. No izdrži se sve za male pikače.
Veliki pozdrav i samo hrabro bit će sve ok  :Love:

----------


## Lupko

Odmaraj,odmaraj,odmaraj.To su trudovi,i samo se odmaraj,nemoj se opterečivati ni psihički,ni fizički!

----------


## Sanja091

Hvala na podršci!   :Kiss:  
Još malo i dogurati ćemo do 36. tjedna! Ležim po cijele dane i povremeno mi se pojave slabi bolovi ali brzo prođu. Sinko se uredno javlja tako da se za sada čini sve ok!
Malo me je zbunilo to što piše portio skraćena na 3/4 čl., a ne za 3/4 čl. pa mi se to učinilo da bi moglo biti dosta. Kad sam zvala svog privatnog ginekologa rečeno je da je to dosta za 35. tjedana i da kad se krene skraćivati to može ići jako brzo. Tek slijedeći četvrtak idem na kontrolu i jedva čekam! A, dani tako sporo prolaze u krevetu...

----------


## malena beba

evo malo da prodje u najboljem redu 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

odmaraj sta vise ne bi li bebica ostala jos koji dan unutra   :Love:

----------


## zeleno_sunce

Ja u 33. tjednu isto imala grčeve, i provela 4 puta na wc-u uz rezultat...nisam samo sjedila   :Embarassed:  
No to sam pripisala šumećem Magneziju...smirilo se nakon 3 dana.

----------


## mici85

ja sam isto cijeli ovaj 32 i 33 tj imala takve grceve i bol da sam jedva hodala ali sad kak mirujem vec par dana i secem svega 1-2h dnevno je sve ok. ja sam isto mislila da su to neki probavni grcevi ali vrijeme koje sam provodila na wc-u nije urodilo plodom. al bar sam meditirala od pol 4 ujutro po kupaonici (i skuzila da u 4 ujutro pticice tak lijepo cvrkucu vani)...
u sri idem kod doktora pa cu vidjeti sto ce mi reci...
jel moguce da sam se to pocela otvarati ili nesto tak?

----------


## zeleno_sunce

ja sam otvorena 1cm (rekao mi prošli tjedan) ali ipak grčeve pripisujem Magneziju. sad ga ne pijem par dana i mir je  :Smile:

----------

